# Lake Superior driftwood and gravel and red algae



## rpayer (Jun 9, 2008)

splashdancer said:


> Hello all, my first post. I've kept an aquarium for years now with mixed successes and failure with plants. I guess, from what I've read on this site over the last few days, I keep a low tech tank. I'm in the process of installing a new, bigger tank (90g) with peat, compost, substrate (soil master) with gravel on top.
> 
> I love my North Shore Lake Superior and use gravel from the beaches there (granite, gniess) and want to add a piece of large driftwood I brought home this past summer which I'll boil and fasten to a piece of slate to hold it down.
> 
> ...


I'd be careful with anything collected in the wild. I would definitely boil everything.

I would think your well water would be the problem...


----------



## wantsome (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm from michigan my dad lives in the upper peninsula along lake superior. Yeah I would defenetly have to say it's iron in the water. The sink, bath tub, everything at his house is stained from the iron.

The driftwood I'd have to say is ok I've seen the stuff before. Also thiers a possibility the gravel from the lake contains iron too. The red algae is probobly the result of rust from iron in the gravel. 

If it's been a long term problem for you try setting up two small aquariums. One aquascaped with lake superior stuff and one with aquarium goods from the store. That would be the only way to know for sure.

Heres another thing you can try to see if the gravel contains iron. Use a powerful magnet and see if it lifts any of the gravel. If it does thiers iron or other types of metals and it's no good. But it's not 100% because if the gravel contains iron or metals in the rock and the rock is heaveyer the magnet wont lift it. Also look for rust stains on the rocks.


----------



## redman88 (Dec 12, 2008)

wantsome said:


> Heres another thing you can try to see if the gravel contains iron. Use a powerful magnet and see if it lifts any of the gravel. If it does thiers iron or other types of metals and it's no good. But it's not 100% because if the gravel contains iron or metals in the rock and the rock is heaveyer the magnet wont lift it. Also look for rust stains on the rocks.


if you need a good magnet rip apart an old hard drive. go for one that is about 5 years old you could get 2 for one.


----------



## splashdancer (Dec 27, 2008)

redman88 said:


> if you need a good magnet rip apart an old hard drive. go for one that is about 5 years old you could get 2 for one.


So I tore apart my husband's old Klipsch speakers....not, just kidding but he did have a magnet from an old speaker. When I ran it through the gravel it did pick up some, especially the black stone.

Now as much as I love the colours in this beach gravel, I will not be using it this time around. Back to the store for something similar I hoping.

I'm also thinking of buying RO water to fill the tank. At some point I'm going to have to consider some kind of whole house water treatment other than just the softner we have now.

Thanks for the quick responses!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

You will probably better off mixing RO water with what ever you have. Soft isn't always best. A good Local Fish Shop or local fish breeder will be able to help you out. They already know the local water conditions and how to work with them. A general pet shop may not have the expertise. 

Locally bred fish will also be better adapted to the local water than fish grown in ponds in Florida. Good luck.


----------

